#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Очищение посредством мантры. Ретрит Тендзина Вангъяла Ринпоче в Москве 2014 г. 13-14 сентября

## Павел И.

Уважаемые друзья!

Подскажите пожалуйста, если кто присутствовал на данном событии, какие практики разбирались?

----------

